# Eco-friendly deep drop weights



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

Ive made some eco-friendly deep drop weights. Approximately 1.5 lb./ea. Concrete base. Zip tie loop. Doesn't look like I can use em all myself for a while. Anybody interested @ $5 ea.? You pay shipping. I'll post a picture below. Thanks.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

1.5 lbs wont get it deep dropping here in pensacola. Too many cross currents in deep water you need at least 3 to 6 or more lbs here. Over 3$ a lb. For concrete. Lead weights on here go for about 2$ a lb.


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

Photo of eco-friendly deep drop weight. Remember that you can always add more to your rig to get the desired weight. I realize lead is cheaper for us but its also more costly for the sea.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

80 lb bag of concrete 4$


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah concrete isn't really that expensive or hard to use, don't see the point in paying for them when you could just get some plywood and make them yourself.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Ain't sure bout the zip tie do hicky.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

sealark said:


> 80 lb bag of concrete 4$


Lets see, $4 for the 80#, will pour 53 1 1/2# weights. 53 x $5.00=$265, less $3 for the zip ties and $4 for the concrete. Nice tidy profit for an afternoon's work. You gotta admire the concept. :whistling:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

brutal.... Geeze.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I prefer to use lead as my weight....nice
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Realtor said:


> brutal.... Geeze.


Jim next time i sell you an anchor it will be 10 times the price they normaly sell for. Brutal no......


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sealark said:


> Jim next time i sell you an anchor it will be 10 times the price they normaly sell for. Brutal no......


 
That'll teach me.


----------

